# Rubber OTT tracks in snow.



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Came across this yesterday. I know steel tracks are worthless. Anyone run these or have any experience with rubber ott tracks? There is a video on their website going through snow.

https://camso.co/en/products-solutions/construction/products/ott-hxd


----------



## CptCanuck (Aug 6, 2017)

The video looks impressive, but you never know. One of my skids needs new tires this winter so this may be worth a try. Tracks have always scared me off due to undercarriage repair costs but after watching a kubota tracked skid push an absolute mountain of snow accross a parking lot tracks seem impressive. But still nothing compared to the good ol Fiat Allis fr12b.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Ive never run either in snow, but, OTT tracks on tires and factory tracked machines, are not even in the same universe as far as function.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Freshwater said:


> Ive never run either in snow, but, OTT tracks on tires and factory tracked machines, are not even in the same universe as far as function.


I agree after 100%. But these are $4500 instead of an extra $15000 to upgrade to a tracked machine. Wonder how they work on ice? Video only shows in deep snow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The only thing that's going to help on ice is chains or studs, no track is going to make any difference short of steel tracks on ice, and I'm fairly certain they'll do more harm than good unless it's THICK ice


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> The only thing that's going to help on ice is chains or studs, no track is going to make any difference short of steel tracks on ice, and I'm fairly certain they'll do more harm than good unless it's THICK ice


I'm a stud, think l could help


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

plowin-fire said:


> I agree after 100%. But these are $4500 instead of an extra $15000 to upgrade to a tracked machine. Wonder how they work on ice? Video only shows in deep snow.


Ott tracks will absolutely make a difference in mud. For snow get snow tires.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Freshwater said:


> Ott tracks will absolutely make a difference in mud. For snow get snow tires.


Have a set of snow tires. Always looking for better options. Had a certain event last season that crippled all the skidloaders in town.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

plowin-fire said:


> Have a set of snow tires. Always looking for better options. Had a certain event last season that crippled all the skidloaders in town.


I'm not yelling at ya, lol, if we weren't looking for upgrades we wouldn't be doing our jobs...

Can you describe the "event" I'm curious to bear about it.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Freshwater said:


> I'm not yelling at ya, lol, if we weren't looking for upgrades we wouldn't be doing our jobs...
> 
> Can you describe the "event" I'm curious to bear about it.


Warm surface temp. Rain, then freezing rain, then 8" of heavy snow. Then temps dropped, so shortly after you opened a path, the slush froze. Was a real bugger of a storm. Plow truck with studded snow tires did the best.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like you need studded snow tires for your skid steer to me. 

How often do you have events like that? We had a lot more ice last winter than usual too.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

2 winters ago, that was the whole winter, crap like that. 3" plow like 12", 8" seem impossible. Now I see the idea behind considering the ott tracks, I just don't think the results will be there.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Sounds like you need studded snow tires for your skid steer to me.
> 
> How often do you have events like that? We had a lot more ice last winter than usual too.


In a normal winter I wouldn't think many, he's pretty far north. Those events happen closer to the rain/snow line.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

I run studded snows on my truck, but with a Blizzard 8611lp on front and a 16" backblade, I nees all the traction I can get. Thought about studded snows for the skidloader. Not sure which tire to run. Between the Cat 262C with 400lbs counterweights and the metalpless wing plow, its about 12000lbs. Have to go with truck tires to hold up. Running the 255/70-22.5 grippers now. Work well in deep snow, just not slick conditions.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I bet your operating weight is closer to 10000 pounds than 12000.


----------

